# Any groups in Central Florida??



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Any groups in central Florida????LL


----------



## Flatus Operandi (Dec 21, 2002)

Good question. I'm in Tampa and would also like to know!


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

I'm in Bradenton and would also be interested. I do know that at one time there was a group in Sarasota. I tried to calll, left a message, got no response and as far as I know the group is no longer. I'm still looking. Phyllis


----------

